# Batteries draining



## Browzin_Bub (Oct 21, 2012)

Hello All,

I've got a challenging situation (well, its stumping me).

I have 1994 American Eagle 38a, that has begun running thru chassis batteries.

When stored, I shut off chassis battery, main and aux batteries, but after three weeks... they are all dead.

I'm fairly mechanically inclined, but I'm at a loss.  I had my generator serviced and the power step motor replaced
6 weeks ago.  Generator works fine (separate battery). Inverter seems fine.

Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated...


----------



## C Nash (Oct 21, 2012)

Try disconnecting the batteries and see if they go dead.  If you have batt cut offs there must be something that is connected straight to batteries.  other than that the only thing I can think is bad batteries.  If one is shorted it will kill the others.  Just some thoughts


----------



## akjimny (Oct 22, 2012)

I agree with Chelse.  Either you have an unknown drain or a bad battery killing the others.  I would take them out, charge them up on a regular battery charger, then take them to Batteries Plus or someplace simular and have them load tested.  Good luck and post back with your findings.


----------



## Calvin10 (Nov 3, 2012)

akjimny;81756 said:
			
		

> I agree with Chelse.  Either you have an unknown drain or a bad battery killing the others.  I would take them out, charge them up on a regular battery charger, then take them to Batteries Plus or someplace simular and have them load tested.  Good luck and post back with your findings.



I have no idea about this topic.


----------



## Dr. Righteous (Dec 29, 2014)

Had a similar issue with my Avco.  Traced down and disconnected everything that might draw a small current while it sat idle.  It would flatten a hot chassis battery in less than 2 weeks. 
Finally replace the battery even thought it tested good; had the same issue.  I never did figure out what was killing it but I did come up with a simple solution.
I use a HD aux solenoid switch as a main disconnect.  The coach batteries powers it.  I put the On/Off switch on the ground side, thus making the ground to the coil side of the solenoid when turned on.  Now it can sit for months; I go out and flip the switch; the ole 440 usually starts right up without much complaint.


----------



## LEN (Dec 31, 2014)

Ok the two banks should be relatively isolated from each other(they each power different things). So what do they power in common? I know the trans if you diesel has a 20 amped fused wire that is on the chassis bank so if it has a short it could drain the chassis batteries(dirrect to one plus terminal). But I can't think of any common between the two banks except the aus. start switch and the big boy that hooks the two banks together. Thinking and typing here. So it must be something on that solonoid that could do the two together.

LEN


----------

